# Festool EHL 65 Planer blades winding me up



## templecarpentry (20 Oct 2012)

Hi all,

I have an EHL65 festool planer, and i just want to vent some anger about their stupid single twist blade design. Its come to a point that i am considering getting rid of the machine and going for another make.

The blade replacement costs about £13 depending where you shop, is non reversible and in my eyes creates a problem for all users. One chip from an offending piece of hidden staple in a door, and the new blade is wasted. Only to have no other option but to buy another festool blade at a silly price as there is no reversal option, only for the blade to no doubt become damaged again soon. Obviously shoddy door mass production is to blame for the hidden metalwork, but that is not my point.

Why did festool think it was a good idea to isolate their users into only one option of blade??? Surely if they had a head on the planer that took standard or mainstream planer blades, this would allow much more ease of use and satisfaction for the inevitable damage that often occurs, thus presenting the end user with a more disposable option rather than a precious single blade which drains the pocket?

Any opinions are welcome. Its just driving me mad, i havent got time to keep hunting for blades at short notice. (Yes i keep a spare)

P


----------



## chippy1970 (20 Oct 2012)

Did you not look at the blade system before you bought it ? I usually look at tools before I buy them.

If it took normal blades it wouldn't do what it does. It's that shape so it shear cuts leaving a much better finish than any standard blade ever could. I'm sure you can get the blades much cheaper than you have quoted too , I think I payed £8 for my last one.


----------



## speed (20 Oct 2012)

ive has my current blade in for about a year, im sure ive hit some stapels in the past and there is no damage to the blade, on my old bosch i would have gone thru 6+ double sided blades as they are thin even if they hit a hard knot they will chip, i would have also gone thru a 100m roll of sandpaper sanding chatter marks out

my last blade was about £11 and i hate paying that but when you think about quallity of cut and the fact you can save loads of time by planing doors etc dust free in furnished houses the price dont seem too bad

http://www.powertoolworld.co.uk/festool ... lades.html


----------



## dickm (20 Oct 2012)

templecarpentry":3mm883l0 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Why did festool think it was a good idea to isolate their users into only one option of blade???



Being an old cynic, the answer is "to make sure you have to buy their blades, and put even more money into their pockets".

But that's the view of one who has no Festools.


----------



## Giff (20 Oct 2012)

I know it may not help but I have the same Festool planer and the finish and control are superb compared to a much older Makita with replaceable turn blades. If I am unsure of the timber I would still use the Makita but if I want a fine finish (inside with little dust ) I use the Festool with the extractor. Don't give up on it but I do think the Festool's are not as forgiving as some of the "other" site tools. Geoff


----------



## petermillard (20 Oct 2012)

chippy1970":2no83ryi said:


> ...I think I payed £8 for my last one.


Sounds about right. The 'one blade' approach may be a bit more pricey because the one blade does all the work - I had a venerable Elu planer before I picked up my EHL65, and if I'd hit a staple or some other bit of shrapnel I'd have had to change both blades<shrug>


----------



## chippy1970 (20 Oct 2012)

I had the Elu before too, had it ever since I started out. They were built like a tank.


----------



## petermillard (21 Oct 2012)

Yes, they also had that unnerving 'gyroscope' effect when you were using it. :shock: Bullet-proof though, as you say.

Pete


----------



## chippy1970 (21 Oct 2012)

Sold my Elu on eBay recently for about £65 I think. The dust collection on the ehl is great with my midi I can easily go into customers homes and trim doors with no mess.


----------



## templecarpentry (22 Oct 2012)

I do agree with everyone, and now im not so fuming about it  i suppose i should really just calm down a bit. I have forgotten the days of Makita planers and the shrapnel blades that come with them. and i did invest into festool and continue to do so for the on-site workshop capabilities that it brings.

Maybe i should just be thankful for a clean cut eh. 

P


----------



## Jake (23 Oct 2012)

Festool is a love/hate relationship. You have completely lost your marbles when you can't see the hate bit.


----------

